# Pain During Intercourse



## haloofthesun (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm just curious but do any other women out there with IBS-D suffer from pain during sex? I can't even handle the penetration anymore, I used to not be so bad but it has progressively got worse. Before I was diagnosed with IBS, they thought I had endometriosis, which I don't. They've given me creams and lubes but nothing works. I've also noticed some bleeding around the perineum afterward. The pain is kind of sharp, I guess that's the best way to describe it. And I'm always sore after sex or even just an attempt. Anybody have anything similar going on? What did you do?


----------

